# Scott Pilgrim



## Zeik Etherwolf (Aug 10, 2010)

Who is ready for the scott pilgrim movie?
i have read all the books at least three times, and i just bought the soundtrack,
im trying to get the new game also.


----------



## Evandeskunk (Aug 10, 2010)

I r iz.


----------



## Zeik Etherwolf (Aug 10, 2010)

Did you hear that the movie haz a different ending from the book?


----------



## Captain Howdy (Aug 10, 2010)

Looks absolutely horrible, and Michael Cera is just bad - I can't call him an actor, because really, he isn't.


----------



## Zeik Etherwolf (Aug 10, 2010)

You know who else isnt really an actor?   the guy in the blind side, he had like three lines and a couple of words


----------



## Captain Howdy (Aug 10, 2010)

Zeik Etherwolf said:


> You know who else isnt really an actor?   the guy in the blind side, he had like three lines and a couple of words


 
Yeah, but he probably did a better job in those three lines than Michael Cera ever has :v


----------



## kyle19 (Aug 10, 2010)

It has a different ending? I am now intrigued, though I was going to see it anyway.


----------



## Zeik Etherwolf (Aug 10, 2010)

I personally like the line where Scott (Michael Cera >) finds out that bread makes him fat


----------



## Willow (Aug 10, 2010)

I myself personally haven't read the books, but my cousin works at the public library and has read them. 

The movie may or may not be good.


----------



## Conker (Aug 11, 2010)

I want to see the movie, but odds are I'll see The Expendables first. 

But Scott Pilgrim VS the World looks excellent. However, Bruce Willis trumps it.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Aug 11, 2010)

Scott Pilgrim's gay. And I don't like Michael Cera because other people like him and I try to be an individual. In fact, I dislike him so much, I think the guy from The Blindside is a better actor. That makes me an individual. :3


----------



## Zeik Etherwolf (Aug 11, 2010)

Well then Foster, If you think scott pilgrim is so gay, ill just go to the movie without you with some hot babes >


----------



## Anon1 (Aug 11, 2010)

Different ending? Fuck yeah
The book was boring as all hell
The art was shit
But if the story is reworked, and the graphics are bitchin'
I'm actually excited now


----------



## Thatch (Aug 11, 2010)

I'm just wondering - is this film intentionally ridiculous, as in that's it's humour, or is it supposed to be taken seriously?


----------



## Anon1 (Aug 11, 2010)

Thatch said:


> I'm just wondering - is this film intentionally ridiculous, as in that's it's humour, or is it supposed to be taken seriously?


 
That makes me think of of the Scooby Doo movies made fun of Scooby Doo...
That would be awesome


----------



## Captain Howdy (Aug 11, 2010)

Zeik Etherwolf said:


> Well then Foster, If you think scott pilgrim is so gay, ill just go to the movie without you with some hot babes >


 
Which I'm sure, you have plenty of.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Aug 11, 2010)

I heard "Invaders must die" being used in a commercial.
I will see this movie.


----------



## Jashwa (Aug 11, 2010)

The movie looks like the biggest piece of shit ever made and the books don't look much better.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Aug 11, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> The movie looks like the biggest piece of shit ever made and the books don't look much better.


 
Ill say it again like I did earlier, I agree with Jashwa, which is rare as hell.


----------



## Jashwa (Aug 11, 2010)

blackfuredfox said:


> Ill say it again like I did earlier, I agree with Jashwa, which is rare as hell.


 What are you talking about? You agree with me all the time.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Aug 11, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> What are you talking about? You agree with me all the time.


 
When have I stated it though, because I can't recall when.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Aug 11, 2010)

Thatch said:


> I'm just wondering - is this film intentionally ridiculous, as in that's it's humour, or is it supposed to be taken seriously?


 
Part of the supposed "humor" is that there are instances in the book where things happen like Scott's world was an 8- or 16-bit video game and the characters almost acknowledge this through Scott picking up coins dropped by his enemies and all.

By no means is any of this supposed to be taken seriously, though O'Malley, the creator, tried to make it a legit love story for nerds.


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 11, 2010)

This movie just looks.....bad. When is the last time that Michael Cera was in a movie that was good? Only Superbad and Juno could possibly, POSSIBLY be considered good. 

also, I lol'd. http://www.hecklerspray.com/michael-cera-will-not-accept-blowjobs-from-fans/201049362.php


----------



## CyberFox (Aug 11, 2010)

Personally,I never read the graphic novels of which this film is based on
but I am looking forward to the film due to how awesome it looks and i can bet people can enjoy this w/o reading the graphic novels much like ppl don't need to watch Game Center CX to enjoy the DS game "Retro Game Challenge"


----------



## Joeyyy (Aug 11, 2010)

I like Michael Cera as an actor.
But please.
This movie...no.  
there is no number that my blood-alcohol level can be for me to enjoy this movie.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Aug 11, 2010)

real men only see movies based on frank miller graphic novels


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 11, 2010)

Senzuri Champion said:


> real men only see movies based on frank miller graphic novels


 
This is a furry forum, bro. How many ppl here do you think want to be real men? XD


----------



## Taralack (Aug 11, 2010)

I'm seeing a trend on these forums - You all like to hate on things that are popular. I guess that helps with the furry image of being "unique" and "special".

I've... _obtained_ the comics but have yet to read them. Not sure yet about the movie.


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 11, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> I'm seeing a trend on these forums - You all like to hate on things that are popular. I guess that helps with the furry image of being "unique" and "special".
> 
> I've... _obtained_ the comics but have yet to read them. Not sure yet about the movie.


 
Idk where you get that from. I've just never heard of Scott Pilgrim until all those movie trailers came out. I didn't know it was based off of anything until today. I'm just going off what i see in the trailers, and I think it will be pretty crappy. :V


----------



## Captain Howdy (Aug 11, 2010)

CyberFox said:


> Personally,I never read the graphic novels of which this film is based on
> but I am looking forward to the film due to how awesome it looks and i can bet people can enjoy this w/o reading the graphic novels much like ppl don't need to watch Game Center CX to enjoy the DS game "Retro Game Challenge"


 
This actually surprises me, despite knowing Cyberfox's typical terrible taste in ... just about everything. I really didn't foresee him liking this. Makes me really not want to see it (and should really effect everyones opinion on it).


----------



## Taralack (Aug 11, 2010)

KaiFox said:


> Idk where you get that from.


 
What, that furries on FAF like to hate on popular things? You clearly haven't been to Three Frags Left, they all hate WoW and Halo there. From what I can tell, Scott Pilgrim is pretty popular among the geek circuit.


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 11, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> What, that furries on FAF like to hate on popular things? You clearly haven't been to Three Frags Left, they all hate WoW and Halo there. From what I can tell, Scott Pilgrim is pretty popular among the geek circuit.


 
I've been occasionally. Meh, whatever.


----------



## Asswings (Aug 11, 2010)

I read the first one.

Dunno how well it will translate into movie format. The story wasn't very smooth. Also are they gonna have all that stuff about dating high school girls in the movie? XD 'cause ummmmm


----------



## TwilightV (Aug 11, 2010)

There's going to be a 5 Minute animated short based on it on Adult Swim tomorrow. There's also a kickass game based on it coming out on XBLA and PSN (stupid Ubisoft not throwing Wii owners something good...)

The films supposed to have a dream sequence featuring Zelda's Great Fairy theme.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Aug 11, 2010)

TwilightV said:


> There's going to be a 5 Minute animated short based on it on Adult Swim tomorrow. There's also a kickass game based on it coming out on XBLA and PSN (stupid Ubisoft not throwing Wii owners something good...)
> 
> The films supposed to have a dream sequence featuring Zelda's Great Fairy theme.


 It's a movie game, therefore entitled to crappy-ness.


----------



## Anon1 (Aug 11, 2010)

mystery_penguin said:


> It's a movie game, therefore entitled to crappy-ness.


 
Ever here of Mecha Fetus
The pro spriter there is the artist behind the game
It's a 2D sprite game
And the guy that's doing it is bitchin, he made a couple movies
Gore and guts, that's the main component
Check this


----------



## mystery_penguin (Aug 11, 2010)

Anon1 said:


> Ever here of Mecha Fetus
> The pro spriter there is the artist behind the game
> It's a 2D sprite game
> And the guy that's doing it is bitchin, he made a couple movies
> ...


 he made movies =/= movie game

movie game = game based off movie


----------



## TwilightV (Aug 11, 2010)

mystery_penguin said:


> It's a movie game, therefore entitled to crappy-ness.


 
It's style is closer to the comic than the movie.

Also, it features chiptune music by Anamanaguchi. That group is well known for their epicness.


----------



## MaltedMilkBrawls (Aug 11, 2010)

I kinda think it is a cool idea!  Though i really dont like Micheal Sera at all. I mean, he was okay in Arrested Development, but he pretty much plays the same character in every movie he is in. I'm not even sure if he is acting of if that is just his behaviour. I just hope, if he actually is a real actor, that he tries to do something different instead of that timid, indecisive bullshit he always seems to do.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Aug 12, 2010)

If they have this scene in the movie...


----------



## MichaelFoster (Aug 12, 2010)

TwilightV said:


> There's going to be a 5 Minute animated short based on it on Adult Swim tomorrow. There's also a kickass game based on it coming out on XBLA and PSN (stupid Ubisoft not throwing Wii owners something good...)
> 
> The films supposed to have a dream sequence featuring Zelda's Great Fairy theme.



Whuh?! Im gonna hate that ending.


----------



## Ben (Aug 12, 2010)

KaiFox said:


> This movie just looks.....bad. When is the last time that Michael Cera was in a movie that was good? Only Superbad and Juno could possibly, POSSIBLY be considered good.
> 
> also, I lol'd. http://www.hecklerspray.com/michael-cera-will-not-accept-blowjobs-from-fans/201049362.php


 
You do realize that Michael Cera has had a very short film career, right? Aside from the two you named, there's only four others: Nick and Norah's Infinite Playlist, Youth In Revolt (both of which I heard were decent), Year One (which I heard was lame), and Paper Heart, where he plays a fictional version of himself. 

And I'm not sure why everyone has such low expectations for this movie, considering it's made by the same people who did Shaun of the Dead and Hot Fuzz. If anything, I'd expect you all to be really excited for this.


----------



## Jashwa (Aug 12, 2010)

We have low expectations because of the stupid plot, Michael Cera, and the fact that the movie looks terrible.


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 12, 2010)

Well, I'm still gonna see it :I


----------



## Ben (Aug 12, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> We have low expectations because of the stupid plot, Michael Cera, and the fact that the movie looks terrible.


 
It's looks pretty faithful, and it's Certified Fresh on Rotten Tomatoes. I'm genuinely not understanding all the cynicism here.


----------



## Jinva (Aug 12, 2010)

Zeik Etherwolf said:


> Who is ready for the scott pilgrim movie?
> i have read all the books at least three times, and i just bought the soundtrack,
> im trying to get the new game also.


 
I R READY!


----------



## Smelge (Aug 12, 2010)

Ben said:


> And I'm not sure why everyone has such low expectations for this movie, considering it's made by the same people who did Shaun of the Dead and Hot Fuzz. If anything, I'd expect you all to be really excited for this.



Aye, Edgar Wright does absolutely fantastic films. If it was going to be shit, he wouldn't have touched it. So I'm quite happy to place my faith in him.

Look at it this way:

* Spaced - One of the best stoner comedy series out there, despite only having a short run and kickstarted the careers of Wright, Simon pegg and nick Frost.
* Shaun of the Dead - Romantic Zombie Comedy. How can you fucking lose? Well, it got a bit weak towards the end, but it kept going and is a brilliant film.
* Hot Fuzz - 20 minute long shoot-out in a sleepy English town. Holy fucking shit, that scene is a work of genius.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Aug 12, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> We have low expectations because of the stupid plot, Michael Cera, and the fact that the movie looks terrible.


 stupid plot =/= bad plot

I've read the Graphic novels (1-5, haven't read 6), and I can deffinitely say that a Nerdy action-Romantic Comedy definitely appeals to me.


----------



## Taralack (Aug 12, 2010)

Ben said:


> I'm genuinely not understanding all the cynicism here.


 
They like hating on things that are popular, where the hell have you been?


----------



## Jashwa (Aug 12, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> They like hating on things that are popular, where the hell have you been?


 I'm pretty sure people are hating more because of Michael Cera being a horrible actor than because it's OMGPOPULAR, but that's just me.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Aug 13, 2010)

mystery_penguin said:


> stupid plot =/= bad plot
> 
> I've read the Graphic novels (1-5, haven't read 6), and I can deffinitely say that a Nerdy action-Romantic Comedy definitely appeals to me.


 Hells yeah, bro. My girlfriend loves the first one. She hasnt read any more (to my knowledge) because shes been in oklahoma all summer with her grandparents.



Toraneko said:


> They like hating on things that are popular, where the hell have you been?


Exactly. Theres too many on here. Its one thing to say that you dont like something, but to keep arguing and backing your negative comments with more negative commenting is just annoying. And then calling everyone else stupid or ignorant to more artistic forms of entertainment. Ya know.

Anyway... Zeik! You ready for tomorrow!


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 13, 2010)

It was made by the guys behind Shaun of the Dead and Hot Fuzz, it can't be that bad. Now Cats and Dogs? Oi, don't get me started.


----------



## Yuki Yakima (Aug 13, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Hells yeah, bro. My girlfriend loves the first one. She hasnt read any more (to my knowledge) because shes been in oklahoma all summer with her grandparents.
> 
> 
> Exactly. Theres too many on here. Its one thing to say that you dont like something, but to keep arguing and backing your negative comments with more negative commenting is just annoying. And then calling everyone else stupid or ignorant to more artistic forms of entertainment. Ya know.
> ...


 

Jes, i am ready lol


----------



## Odd (Aug 13, 2010)

This was a movie made for Michael Cera. Take that as you will.


----------



## Smelge (Aug 13, 2010)

I have never seen a film with Michael Cera in it, so I don't care about other peoples criticisms because I'm not going to ignore a film just because a few people dislike the actor of a film rather than anything solid about it.

And I have faith that Edgar Wright can make another good film.


----------



## Taralack (Aug 13, 2010)

Smelge said:


> And I have faith that Edgar Wright can make another good film.


 
Indeed, Hot Fuzz and Shaun of the Dead were amazing.


----------



## Smelge (Aug 13, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> Indeed, Hot Fuzz and Shaun of the Dead were amazing.


 
Find Spaced and watch that too.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Aug 13, 2010)

I really want to see these few pages most of all
(linked due to spoilers)

http://i755.photobucket.com/albums/xx200/myst_penguin/146-147.png
http://i755.photobucket.com/albums/xx200/myst_penguin/148-149.png
http://i755.photobucket.com/albums/xx200/myst_penguin/150-151.png
http://i755.photobucket.com/albums/xx200/myst_penguin/152-153.png
http://i755.photobucket.com/albums/xx200/myst_penguin/154-155.png


----------



## CyberFox (Aug 14, 2010)

I saw the film yesterday and all i can say is
FUCKING AWESOME!


----------



## MichaelFoster (Aug 14, 2010)

holy shit that movie was rad!

....now what?


----------



## Captain Howdy (Aug 14, 2010)

CyberFox said:


> I saw the film yesterday and all i can say is
> FUCKING AWESOME!


 
I'm not surprised - Nor am I encouraged to see it. 

Amazing.


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 14, 2010)

It was nice. Micheal did a good job.
It wasn't full of, "DERP VIDYA GAEM REFERENCES" but made hints at the arcade days.


----------



## Zeik Etherwolf (Aug 14, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> holy shit that movie was rad!
> 
> ....now what?



Now.. We wait lol


----------



## kyle19 (Aug 15, 2010)

8-bit said:


> It was nice. Micheal did a good job.
> It wasn't full of, "DERP VIDYA GAEM REFERENCES" but made hints at the arcade days.


 
I liked that about the movie, there was also a Code Geass anime ref in the film as well.


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 15, 2010)

kyle19 said:


> I liked that about the movie, there was also a Code Geass anime ref in the film as well.


 
Meh, Code Geass

Is it bad that "One Winged Angel" was playing in my head during the final fight?


----------



## Taralack (Aug 15, 2010)

Just got out from it, was awesome as expected. Really loved the fight scenes and the use of retro game sound bytes as sound effects. Going to see if I can get the game on XBLA now. Scratch that, I forgot it was delayed for XBLA... *shakes fist at Sony*


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 15, 2010)

due to the fact that a certain Cera is in this movie. I refuse to see it.


----------



## CyberFox (Aug 15, 2010)

To Fenari and Lastdirewolf, maybe this review may change your tune: http://www.spill.com/Movie-Reviews/MovieReview.aspx?Name=Scott Pilgrim vs. the World&VideoId=446336


----------



## Captain Howdy (Aug 15, 2010)

CyberFox said:


> To Fenari and Lastdirewolf, maybe this review may change your tune: http://www.spill.com/Movie-Reviews/MovieReview.aspx?Name=Scott Pilgrim vs. the World&VideoId=446336


 
Linking to a movie website I've never heard of, and that you probably trust - Really making me change my tune~

"Definitely not "better than sex", it's  probably at best a "matinee." If you never read the graphic novel which I  didn't and for the average movie go-er, you probably won't like it.  Overall, I thought the movie was very corny & cheesy. The whole  time, I wished it would end soon. For except for couple cool scenes, I  thought it was boring and lame."

"Wow, this movie looked like a 6 year old or  4Kids dubbed this movie. I think it was a terrible choice with the  stupid effects with the "POW" and hearts everywhere. The random fight  scenes are so corny it isn't very funny. The comics are ok, but my god,  Micheal Cera needs to get together with Justin Bieber and they need to  crawl in a hole and kills themselves. They both are terrible actors."

Oh wait.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Aug 16, 2010)

My favourite parts were the little Seinfeld reference scene and the begginning with the band playing and the opening credits and everything. I liked the background music, like the Zelda file selection song when hes going to the bathroom. 
Oh, and if you havent seen it, it opens with an 8-bit Universal studios thingy, and I enjoyed every second of it.

Anyway, it was a good movie. Im just upset that i had to change my pants afterwards.


----------



## Saintversa (Aug 16, 2010)

i saw the trailer and it looked stupid... and why is that actor a awkword teenager in EVERY SINGLE MOVIE HE PLAYS IN..? he ruined it..

but the cartoon looks a little better.. i might check it out


----------



## CyberFox (Aug 16, 2010)

It's ppl like you that make Will Farrell and Marky Mark's film #1
Fuck Cera's film rep and see the film!


----------



## Taralack (Aug 16, 2010)

CyberFox said:


> Fuck Cera's film rep and see the film!


 
^

Though I will admit it's not catered to everyone. I think the people who will like it the most are video game nerds. Which is pretty much half the furry fandom anyway, so...


----------



## Captain Howdy (Aug 16, 2010)

CyberFox said:


> It's ppl like you that make Will Farrell and Marky Mark's film #1
> Fuck Cera's film rep and see the film!


 
Will Farrell is just as bad as an actor as Michael Cera, he simply goes onto the opposite spectrum - Instead of being sheepish and quiet, he's loud and over-the-top. Neither extreme is funny.


----------



## Saintversa (Aug 16, 2010)

CyberFox said:


> It's ppl like you that make Will Farrell and Marky Mark's film #1
> Fuck Cera's film rep and see the film!


 
no D: i didnt even go to see that movie either.. :<


----------



## Saintversa (Aug 16, 2010)

Lastdirewolf said:


> Will Farrell is just as bad as an actor as Michael Cera, he simply goes onto the opposite spectrum - Instead of being sheepish and quiet, he's loud and over-the-top. Neither extreme is funny.


 
eg-fucking-sactly .. i cant stand will farell sometimes..


----------



## Zeik Etherwolf (Aug 16, 2010)

Saintversa said:


> i saw the trailer and it looked stupid... and why is that actor a awkword teenager in EVERY SINGLE MOVIE HE PLAYS IN..? he ruined it..
> 
> but the cartoon looks a little better.. i might check it out



The books are a little bit better, they also have a whole lot more stuff


----------



## MichaelFoster (Aug 18, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> ^
> 
> Though I will admit it's not catered to everyone. I think the people who will like it the most are video game nerds. Which is pretty much half the furry fandom anyway, so...


Im offended! But I am a retrofag when it comes to video juegos. Just ask Zeik.


----------



## Whitenoise (Aug 18, 2010)

All the movies that guy is in are shit, all the movies he ever will be in are shit. Pretty much all movies are shit, I'm confident this one will be no exception :V .


----------



## mystery_penguin (Aug 22, 2010)

Finished watching it.
I freaking loved it.
Yeah, they changed around some of the things from the comic (I actually prefered the movie's Twin fight), but I didn't mind that the ending was changed.
The only gripe I had was that he and his friends didn't do the 'disco pose' when scott began to fight Matthew (1st ex).


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Aug 22, 2010)

It was stunning in many parts. As the fight scenes go on the film becomes less and less unconventional, but I was still very pleasantly surprised. It has some Eternal Sunshine-ish overtones to it, which I loved. I think this is one a lot of people would go into thinking "Oh this is going to suck, blah blah" and end up being surprised by.


----------



## Aleu (Aug 22, 2010)

I actually really enjoyed it. Some people I know that have read the books said that the movie pretty much stayed true with the exception of the ending.


----------



## Willow (Aug 22, 2010)

I'm reading the books now because my cousin won't leave me alone until I do. They're actually pretty good from what I've read.

Though I haven't seen the movie yet.


----------



## Isen (Aug 23, 2010)

I've heard good things about it from people that are usually pretty reliable about movies, so I'll probably be seeing it.




Senzuri Champion said:


> real men only see movies based on frank miller graphic novels


Dude.  Alan Moore.


----------



## Runa (Aug 23, 2010)

I originally wanted to comment on this movie and how I can't wait to enjoy its high-energy videogame schlock (I love that kind of silly filmmaking), but instead I get a discussion about film elitism and how shitty of an actor michael cera is...word of advice to the not-so-wise:  insulting and degrading an actor because of a lack of range is not witty or risque, it just makes you look like a wannabe critic. let it go and move on, and instead focus on the movie, which apparently is REALLY good.


----------



## Runa (Aug 24, 2010)

and I was right!  this movie was hilarious and awesome!  I don't know how it's not raking in the dough right now! GO SEE IT!


----------



## MichaelFoster (Aug 24, 2010)

I like how all the people doggin this movie haven't seen it yet, and everybody who has seen thought it was great. 

Good job extremists.


----------



## CyberFox (Aug 26, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> I like how all the people doggin this movie haven't seen it yet, and everybody who has seen thought it was great.
> 
> Good job extremists.



Yup, Life of Brian all over again! ;3


----------



## Taralack (Aug 26, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> I like how all the people doggin this movie haven't seen it yet, and everybody who has seen thought it was great.
> 
> Good job extremists.


 
Well at least it's not like the MW2 "boycotters".


----------



## Captain Howdy (Aug 26, 2010)

CyberFox said:


> Yup, Life of Brian all over again! ;3


 
Chalk that up to another movie that most people should never, ever see!


----------



## MichaelFoster (Aug 30, 2010)

CyberFox said:


> Yup, Life of Brian all over again! ;3


lol wut?


Toraneko said:


> Well at least it's not like the MW2 "boycotters".


I am not aware of said topic.


----------



## Zaraphayx (Aug 31, 2010)

It was a pretty good movie honestly.

I wish that meant more with how terrible movies have been lately though.


----------



## CyberFox (Aug 31, 2010)

Lastdirewolf said:


> Chalk that up to another movie that most people should never, ever see!


 
I meant as follows

when The Life on Brian came out, The people who criticize the film worldwide for being "blasphemous" are those who haven't seen the film including the late SC senator Strom Thermond
People today are doing the same shit to Scott Pilgrim vs. The World, only this time due to the fact that Michael Cera is in it.. which in fact is an insane injustice


----------



## Captain Howdy (Aug 31, 2010)

CyberFox said:


> I meant as follows
> 
> when The Life on Brian came out, The people who criticize the film worldwide for being "blasphemous" are those who haven't seen the film including the late SC senator Strom Thermond
> People today are doing the same shit to Scott Pilgrim vs. The World, only this time due to the fact that Michael Cera is in it.. which in fact is an insane injustice


 
And I meant exactly what I said...Plus, what does it matter about people who haven't seen it? Lotta people don't see movies. 

But yeah, Scott Pilgrim is still a terrible movie - not sure the point of your response was.


----------



## CyberFox (Aug 31, 2010)

Lastdirewolf said:


> And I meant exactly what I said...Plus, what does it matter about people who haven't seen it? Lotta people don't see movies.
> 
> But yeah, Scott Pilgrim is still a terrible movie - not sure the point of your response was.


 
That's because your a cold-hearted mindless fugg'n troll!


----------



## Captain Howdy (Aug 31, 2010)

CyberFox said:


> That's because your a cold-hearted mindless fugg'n troll!


 
I'm actually a really nice guy, and barely a troll, with the likes of so many other greater ones even in this thread.

From the looks of Wikipedia, and maybe I'm not understanding this right, but the movie cost nearly 100mil to produce, and hasn't even made back half of that. :v


----------



## CyberFox (Aug 31, 2010)

Lastdirewolf said:


> I'm actually a really nice guy, and barely a troll, with the likes of so many other greater ones even in this thread.
> 
> From the looks of Wikipedia, and maybe I'm not understanding this right, but the movie cost nearly 100mil to produce, and hasn't even made back half of that. :v


 
I can't imagine why
Maybe it's due to the fact that people blindly ignored the film due to the fact that Michael Cera's in it after his roles in Year One, Juno, etc.


----------



## Taralack (Aug 31, 2010)

CyberFox said:


> I can't imagine why
> Maybe it's due to the fact that people blindly ignored the film due to the fact that Michael Cera's in it after his roles in Year One, Juno, etc.


 
It's this, and the fact that the audience this was marketed towards - gamers and the general internet community - tend to download their movies instead of going to the cinemas to watch them. 

I honestly don't understand the Michael Cera hate, I haven't watched Juno and he was alright in HTTYD.


----------



## Smelge (Aug 31, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> he was alright in HTTYD.


 
I assume that is an abbreviation of "How to train your dragon". A film he wasn't in.


----------



## Taralack (Aug 31, 2010)

Smelge said:


> I assume that is an abbreviation of "How to train your dragon". A film he wasn't in.


 
Oh right, I thought he voiced Hiccup. I always mix those guys up.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Aug 31, 2010)

CyberFox said:


> I can't imagine why
> Maybe it's due to the fact that people blindly ignored the film due to the fact that Michael Cera's in it after his roles in Year One, Juno, etc.


 
Look at the post below yours, it was fairly particularly aimed at a crowd (as Toraneko stated) that torrents and downloads illegally, and a bunch of retarded fangirls. But also le gasp, his past of horrible films betrays him to look like a bad actor in general? How could that be?


----------



## Smelge (Aug 31, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> Oh right, I thought he voiced Hiccup. I always mix those guys up.


 
I actually gave that film a chance and watched it.

Now, why does every last character have a Celtic style accent, and the main character sounds like a standard American kid? DOES NOT ADD UP


----------



## Captain Howdy (Aug 31, 2010)

Smelge said:


> I actually gave that film a chance and watched it.
> 
> Now, why does every last character have a Celtic style accent, and the main character sounds like a standard American kid? DOES NOT ADD UP


 
To confuse and piss you off.

You, specifically.


----------



## CyberFox (Sep 21, 2010)

*Scott Pilgrim coming to DVD and Blu-Ray*

http://www.slashfilm.com/2010/09/20/scott-pilgrim-vs-the-world-hits-dvd-and-blu-ray-november-9/

Since most of the public missed out on this film due to either
1. People love to give Will Farrell and fugg'n Marky Mark $$$ (money)
2. remorse over Michael Cera's past roles
Now's your big chance to make up for your actions against the film's theatrical release by buying it on DVD and/or Blu-Ray


----------



## Taralack (Sep 21, 2010)

*Re: Scott Pilgrim coming to DVD and Blu-Ray*

in b4 people are going to pirate it


----------



## CyberFox (Sep 21, 2010)

*Re: Scott Pilgrim coming to DVD and Blu-Ray*



Toraneko said:


> in b4 people are going to pirate it


 
and now a breif word from Gregory
[video=youtube;s0dKJltThBs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s0dKJltThBs[/video]


----------



## Xenke (Sep 21, 2010)

*Re: Scott Pilgrim coming to DVD and Blu-Ray*

To be fair, that's been Michael Cera's best role to date.

He actually DID something for a change.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Sep 21, 2010)

*Re: Scott Pilgrim coming to DVD and Blu-Ray*

Oh wow, it's almost like I really want to see the movie now!

Seriously though, it's not even worth pirating. The Other Guys sucked (ruined by Will Ferrel of course), and Scott Pilgrim sucked (As per usual, Michael Cera. 'Nuff said.).

I think you kinda skipped the:

3: The film's acting was bland (Michael Cera's typical lack of acting not withstanding), the script was weak, and the only thing that 'made' up for the movie were the visuals :v 

So yeah, people didn't 'miss' it. They simply didn't want to see a bad movie.


----------



## Skittle (Sep 21, 2010)

*Re: Scott Pilgrim coming to DVD and Blu-Ray*

...Dammit Cyberfox. Because you posted about it I don't want to see it now.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 21, 2010)

*Re: Scott Pilgrim coming to DVD and Blu-Ray*

Yay!  I get see it now.


----------



## Takun (Sep 21, 2010)

*Re: Scott Pilgrim coming to DVD and Blu-Ray*

Okay since no one is going to listen to him: I loved Scott Pilgrim.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Sep 21, 2010)

*Re: Scott Pilgrim coming to DVD and Blu-Ray*



Takun said:


> Okay since no one is going to listen to him: I loved Scott Pilgrim.


 
Gay.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Sep 21, 2010)

*Re: Scott Pilgrim coming to DVD and Blu-Ray*

The movie was amazing, but it helps to like it if you read the comics.
There was a lot changed, but the movie was a pretty good representation of the comic; nothing felt out of place.

The fight scenes were freaking fantastic in my opinion, and if you didn't like the movie, then you're probably not in the videogame lovers/nerd target audience.
Even my non-nerdy friends loved this movie.

Also, it helps you you don't do the blind Michael Cera hate like EVERYONE else.


----------



## Ben (Sep 21, 2010)

*Re: Scott Pilgrim coming to DVD and Blu-Ray*



Lastdirewolf said:


> Oh wow, it's almost like I really want to see the movie now!
> 
> Seriously though, it's not even worth pirating. The Other Guys sucked (ruined by Will Ferrel of course), and Scott Pilgrim sucked (As per usual, Michael Cera. 'Nuff said.).
> 
> ...



Will Ferrel didn't ruin anything-- he was thoroughly funny, and the fact that they developed his character instead of having him be a vehicle for humiliating Terry won a lot of points with me (not to mention that both characters were equally flawed). I think they were just the right blend of ridiculous for comedy's sake, and believable for drama's sake. The film was thoroughly funny and full of clever dialogue and scenes (the funeral fight was one of my favorite moments), and was probably one of the best movies I saw this year, as far as wide releases go.

Scott Pilgrim did have its flaws, but I think it'd be a mistake to call it a bad movie. The problem was simply with the length, and the fact that much was left out (i.e. Kim's backstory was never developed, and she was much more two dimensional than she should have been). I thought it was interesting that they wrote a new final act for the story, and pretty much changed the point of the story. It provided an interesting what-if scenario, and considering the series doesn't take itself too seriously, this was entirely forgivable. Aside from that deviation though, the aesthetics were very faithful to the comic book, the dialogue was very punchy, and I think Michael Cera did an excellent job with the character. It'd be great if one day, they film an extended edition with the true ending and put it on DVD, but I kind of doubt that will happen.


----------



## Xenke (Sep 21, 2010)

*Re: Scott Pilgrim coming to DVD and Blu-Ray*



mystery_penguin said:


> Also, it helps you you don't do the blind Michael Cera hate like EVERYONE else.


 
I absolutely hate Michael Cera, but he was less Michael Cera-ish in that movie, so it was alright.


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: Scott Pilgrim coming to DVD and Blu-Ray*



mystery_penguin said:


> The movie was amazing, but it helps to like it if you read the comics.
> There was a lot changed, but the movie was a pretty good representation of the comic; nothing felt out of place.
> 
> The fight scenes were freaking fantastic in my opinion, and if you didn't like the movie, then you're probably not in the videogame lovers/nerd target audience.
> ...



I'm a pretty well sized nerd for 80's/90's videogames and I STILL hated the shit out of this movie.  And really, if people like this movie just because it references videogames then it only proves that it's not a good film.  That's like saying "people that think Scary Movie 4 or Airplane sucks just aren't in the horror/disaster film fan demographic".

(FYI, I didn't mind Cera's acting unless Scott WASN'T supposed to be an all out dick and his acting made him out to be)


----------



## Aleu (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: Scott Pilgrim coming to DVD and Blu-Ray*



KirbyCowFox said:


> (FYI, I didn't mind Cera's acting unless Scott WASN'T supposed to be an all out dick and his acting made him out to be)


 From what I've been told by my friend who read the comics, he pretty much got it. 

I also don't see why people don't see a specific movie because "OMG TERRIBLE ACTOR". Now if it's a terrible director...THEN I'll understand. Case in point M. Night Shyamalan


----------



## Captain Howdy (Sep 22, 2010)

I don't understand people, that don't understand how a bad lead actor can ruin a movie.

Replace Brad Pitt with Jack Black, Edward Norton with Keanu Reeves, and Helena Carter with Paris Hilton. Let's see how great Fight Club turns out, yeah? I'm sure it'll be great. Hell, replace Jack Black with Tom Cruise, Steven Segal, or what have you. 

Nobody here has every watched a movie where a bad actor ruined the movie? Give me a break.


----------



## tigera117 (Sep 25, 2010)

I'm a super Scott Pilgrim fan, I've read all the books multiple times, have the soundtrack, and the score to the movie, The game (Which I have beaten multiple times), and will probably buy the movie the day it comes out so I can replace my crappy pirated copy. I thought the movie was great and everything it should have been


----------



## mystery_penguin (Sep 25, 2010)

*Re: Scott Pilgrim coming to DVD and Blu-Ray*



KirbyCowFox said:


> I'm a pretty well sized nerd for 80's/90's videogames and I STILL hated the shit out of this movie.  And really, if people like this movie just because it references videogames then it only proves that it's not a good film.  That's like saying "people that think Scary Movie 4 or Airplane sucks just aren't in the horror/disaster film fan demographic".
> 
> (FYI, I didn't mind Cera's acting unless Scott WASN'T supposed to be an all out dick and his acting made him out to be)


 Who said I/we liked it just because it referenced old videogames?


----------



## TwilightV (Sep 25, 2010)

*Re: Scott Pilgrim coming to DVD and Blu-Ray*



Lastdirewolf said:


> Lesbian.


 
Fix'd :V


----------



## Aleu (Sep 25, 2010)

Lastdirewolf said:


> I don't understand people, that don't understand how a bad lead actor can ruin a movie.
> 
> Replace Brad Pitt with Jack Black, Edward Norton with Keanu Reeves, and Helena Carter with Paris Hilton. Let's see how great Fight Club turns out, yeah? I'm sure it'll be great. Hell, replace Jack Black with Tom Cruise, Steven Segal, or what have you.
> 
> Nobody here has every watched a movie where a bad actor ruined the movie? Give me a break.


Never seen Fight Club so I have no idea what you're talking about.
and no, never had an actor ruin a movie for me.


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Sep 25, 2010)

*Re: Scott Pilgrim coming to DVD and Blu-Ray*



mystery_penguin said:


> Who said I/we liked it just because it referenced old videogames?


 


> The fight scenes were freaking fantastic in my opinion, and if you  didn't like the movie, then you're probably not in the videogame  lovers/nerd target audience.
> Even my non-nerdy friends loved this movie.



And you're not the only person I've met that says the people that hated must have OBVIOUSLY not been videogame nerds "like the target audience".  It's like saying "you must have not liked this slasher movie because you're not the teenage target audience that goes to movies for action and gore...  Who says I went to that movie for action and gore?  I go for the non-existant plot."


----------



## Ben (Sep 25, 2010)

A bad lead can very well ruin a film, because if they're a bad actor, you'll be too busy giggling, or acting outraged at their lack of emotional range to really enjoy the film. 

That said, Michael Cera nailed Scott just fine. I actually believed he was the character, and never once called him Michael during the movie (or George Michael for that matter).


----------

